# Anyone heard of Green Magic 18-5-9?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought this today. I'm gonna try it.



Also, lots of Milo here.....$10


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like a nice alternative to milo, even based on that below average price. 3x the N and 1.5x the product for only double the price? Good deal.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> Looks like a nice alternative to milo, even based on that below average price. 3x the N and 1.5x the product for only double the price? Good deal.


I hate paying even $10 for Milo! After that True Value sale a few years ago where I got it for $6 it ruined me.


----------

